# Look at what I just found at WallyWorld for $2,499.99



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

And, no, I was not looking for one. Was looking at trim routers, when this popped up. Now some of you who thought these were out of your price range can likely afford a new toy. I'm still not getting one, like I've said before, they do not feed my soul.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nor do they pique my interest.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed that I will get to make another plaque like this one with 2019 on it. I kinda doubt it, but hoping anyway!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My retired machinist neighbour was just telling me about his 'accident' with an on-the-job CNC water jet.
He misplaced a decimal and the water jet head dropped instantly from 4' into the bottom of the 3' deep water tank. Some damage apparently... 
There was no spoilboard, fortunately.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Joat's getting the bug. I can tell!!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Joat's getting the bug. I can tell!!!!


Hah! That is just one of the reasons I stay away from CNC machines, they carry cooties.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Go Astros!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Go Cooties! :grin:


----------

